# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  ازمون تکمیل ظرفیت مدارس تیزهوشان

## Shayan.m

با سلام ازمون تکمیل ظرفیت تیزهوشان در چه پایه هایی و برای چه رشته هایی برگزار می گردد؟؟؟؟شرایط ثبت نام در ازمون چیست؟؟؟؟{معدل و ....) در چه ماهی برگزار میگردد؟  لطفا اطلاعات رسمی بدین

----------


## mohammadi

سلام
والا هر استان فرق داره!
تو کل تاریخ بابل وقتی ما دوم دبیرستان بودیم یه بار ازمون گرفتن گفتن رشته ی ریاضی 23 نفرید باید 30 تا بشید که 7 نفر بهمون اضافه کردن!
اینطوری نیس که هر سال ازمون تعیین ظرفیت باشه!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> با سلام ازمون تکمیل ظرفیت تیزهوشان در چه پایه هایی و برای چه رشته هایی برگزار می گردد؟؟؟؟شرایط ثبت نام در ازمون چیست؟؟؟؟{معدل و ....) در چه ماهی برگزار میگردد؟  لطفا اطلاعات رسمی بدین


از مدرستون و بخش سنجش آموزش و پرورش منطقه تون با خبر شو

----------


## زیبا

معدل 19به بالابعد20ت 30ت میگیرن برای ثبت نام هرماه هم یه پولی میگیرن امسال که این طوری بودارزش نداره آدم بره غیرانتفاعی بهتر یابیرون کلاس بره   :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Amin ZD

اگه از من میشنوی بیخیال شو
من خودم پشیمونم تو تیزهوشانم ولی به خاطر سرکوفتایی که میزنن نمی تونم انصراف بدم
سمپاد مدرسه ی دولتی نیست شهریه داره
یه 400-500 تومنیم کتاب اضافی باید بگیری (بستگی به مدرسه تون داره ولی کمش 100 در نظر بگیر)
هر روز امتحان
یه نمره 14 به پایین تو کارنامه - اخراج
وقت بیکاری هم نداری
از من میشنوی برو نمونه دولتی وگر نه پورتال وزارت آموزش و پرورش-مرکز استعداد های درخشان و دانش پژوهان جوان-زیر پورتال مرکز ملی پرورش استعدادهای درخشان

----------

